# vládce



## Jagorr

Zdravím,
Je slovo vládce neutrální při použití pro hlavy států?

_Ruský vládce Vladimir Putin oznámil z kraje prosince, že během několika dní budou k dispozici první dva miliony dávek ruské vakcíny ..._

Myslel jsem si, že to spíše má podobné konotace jako "starověký", "samozvaný".
A co pak také _vladař_?


----------



## Cautus

Vládce, vladař, panovník, ten který vládne sám, svou moc nerozděluje ale deleguje. O vládci lze uvažovat jako osobě, která má v moci výraznou nebo absolutní převahu.


Jagorr said:


> Ruský vládce Vladimir Putin...


Pravděpodobně tento termín použili, neboť z Putinova chování lze takové chování odpozorovat.

Pro představitele státu, respektive prezidenta, se více hodí hlava státu. Jinak vládce, vladař, panovník je pro použití v současnosti spíše archaismus.
Toliko mého osobního názoru.

korpus.cz/slovo-v-kostce uvádí, že se termín vládce vyskytuje převážně v *publicistice* (to je váš případ), dále v *oborové literatuře *(předpokládám, že jde o historické tituly), a nakonec v *beletrii* (pravděpodobně je zde termín použit jako pejorativní výraz). V *mluveném jazyce* se nevyskytuje téměř vůbec.



Jagorr said:


> Myslel jsem si, že to spíše má podobné konotace jako "starověký", "samozvaný".


Ano, v tom máte pravdu. V tomto chápání se shodneme.



Jagorr said:


> A co pak také _vladař_?


Porovnání vládce a vladař si můžete prohlédnout zde: korpus.cz/slovo-v-kostce/compare/cs/vl%C3%A1dce--vlada%C5%99
Vladař se výrazně používá v Oborové literatuře.

Dále uvádím odkaz na slovník českého jazyka, pro doplnění:
ssjc.ujc.cas.cz/search.php?hledej=Hledat&heslo=vl%C3%A1dce&sti=EMPTY&where=hesla&hsubstr=no


----------



## Jagorr

Děkuji za odpověď!

Řekl byste, že ať jejích postoj vůči Putinovi je jakýkoli, je použití slova vládce příliš zabarvené pro nestranný časopis?


----------



## Cautus

Rusko je poloprezidentská federace, kde moc představují dva subjekty exekutivy: prezident a vláda v čele s premiérem. (wikipedie)
A proto nelze funkci prezidenta považovat absolutní, jako tomu může být například ve feudalismu.
Prezident Putin se pokouší získat úřad na další období, pokud to referendum o ústavní změně dovolí.


Jagorr said:


> Řekl byste, že ať jejích postoj vůči Putinovi je jakýkoli, je použití slova vládce příliš zabarvené pro nestranný časopis?


Ano, vládce v tomto případě není nestranný termín, a pokud chce časopis zůstat nestranný, měl by uvést zdroj svého tvrzení.

Můj osobní názor je, že Ruská federace nehraje úplně podle pravidel. Anexe Krymu, doping na Olympijských hrách anebo dohoda s Hitlerem o neútočení při anexi Polska.


----------



## Jagorr

Děkuji, vidím to podobně, jedině 


Cautus said:


> dohoda s Hitlerem o neútočení při anexi Polska


bych nezařazoval do diskuze o pojmenování dnešních vladařů v Rusku.


----------

